# AMF Avenger 5



## pknopp (Mar 25, 2011)

I noted in my opening post I had picked up an AMF Avenger 5 so I thought since I wasn't doing anything else I'd post some pics and ask some questions. Anyway, here is the bike.







 Missing the brakes and has the wrong bars. I'm a real novice here but the 3 speed grip on the handles has a (N) nuetral. 333 on the ends. I'm wondering what these might have came off of? 

 Is this the correct seat? (it certainly looks right even if not)






 Goodyear Grasshoppers.


----------



## 68avenger5 (May 26, 2011)

I dont think the seat is correct,I have two that I think have the original seats and got one for christmas in 69 that had a seat like my two. They came with whitewall tires but were not Goodyears and  similar reproduction tires are available but not the same brand.


----------



## vthokies4u (Oct 30, 2014)

*Avenger 5*

I hope well this Pm .....I have a  question about a find and hope you  can help me out ? I'm getting ready to work on this bike which a friend gave to me and I can't seem to find any info on this very nice bike... I can't find any ser# or figure out what the year  is on this bike . I came across  a few pics on this site and the internet . 

AMF ROADMASTER AVENGER 5 ... 5 SPEED..

Ty Ernie


----------



## partsguy (Oct 30, 2014)

You say your friend _gave_ you that bike?

I think you owe him a few cold ones! LOL! I'm not very knowledgeable on AMF bikes but in general, their VIN numbers cannot be decoded. You have to know frame styles, model names, options, features, etc. to nail down the year.

You bike lacks the BMA-6 sticker and has a console-style stick shifter, so it was built before 1972. That chain ring seems unusual for AMF, can anyone confirm that is or is not original?


----------



## 68avenger5 (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad to see another Avenger 5 on here.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Dec 7, 2014)

If what you call the chain ring is the crank sprocket it is original and looks identicle to my 68 Avenger and 70? Westpoint 5







classicfan1 said:


> You say your friend _gave_ you that bike?
> 
> I think you owe him a few cold ones! LOL! I'm not very knowledgeable on AMF bikes but in general, their VIN numbers cannot be decoded. You have to know frame styles, model names, options, features, etc. to nail down the year.
> 
> You bike lacks the BMA-6 sticker and has a console-style stick shifter, so it was built before 1972. That chain ring seems unusual for AMF, can anyone confirm that is or is not original?


----------



## tom landock (Jun 17, 2018)

68avenger5 said:


> Glad to see another Avenger 5 on here.





vthokies4u said:


> *Avenger 5*
> 
> I hope well this Pm .....I have a  question about a find and hope you  can help me out ? I'm getting ready to work on this bike which a friend gave to me and I can't seem to find any info on this very nice bike... I can't find any ser# or figure out what the year  is on this bike . I came across  a few pics on this site and the internet .
> 
> ...



looking for  a   avenger 5 .............thanks.


----------

